# Eastern Medicine



## Malleus (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm quite interested in learning a little bit more about the topics of this board, specifically any health-systems and methods of treatment that are different from conventional western medicine. As a medical student, I'm a bit of a skeptic, but I'll try to keep an open mind.

I'd be happy to chat away and debate with you guys, or if you would be kind enough to point me in the direction of some reading materials (preferably more reputable than Wikipedia, while being relatively succinct) I'll use them and bother you no more.

Thanks and take care!
Malleus.


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 5, 2010)

For whatever systems discussed and claims made, look at the scientific literature for confirmation.
PubMed


----------



## Malleus (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Empty Hands, I'm quite familiar with PubMed, had to use it quite extensively for my undergrad and still do, infact.


----------



## aran (Apr 11, 2010)

im a massage therapist and am currently training for a deploma in reflexology. i am also a tkd instructor. I find then simple massage works very well if then therapist can give you the pressure that is needed to work out the lactic acid that can build up in muscle. i found it particularly effective on my hamstrings and shoulder muscles. during my training i reeceived many massages though out the coarse and I always found the best effects were from deep pressure though can be painful.


----------



## Malleus (Apr 14, 2010)

aran said:


> im a massage therapist and am currently training for a deploma in reflexology. i am also a tkd instructor. I find then simple massage works very well if then therapist can give you the pressure that is needed to work out the lactic acid that can build up in muscle. i found it particularly effective on my hamstrings and shoulder muscles. during my training i reeceived many massages though out the coarse and I always found the best effects were from deep pressure though can be painful.


 
Thanks. Yes, I'm 100% on board that a deep massage can really help you post-workout. Another trick I've found useful is taking a 15 minute hot sauna followed directly by an ice cold shower. No idea why it works, really should look it up, but it seems to do the trick for me.

Could you tell me more about reflexology? What exactly are you studying for your diploma?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 15, 2010)

http://nccam.nih.gov/research/clinicaltrials/alltrials.htm


----------



## lhommedieu (Apr 20, 2010)

Malleus said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm quite interested in learning a little bit more about the topics of this board, specifically any health-systems and methods of treatment that are different from conventional western medicine. As a medical student, I'm a bit of a skeptic, but I'll try to keep an open mind.
> 
> ...



Take a look at A Tooth from the Tiger's Mouth, by Tom Bisio.  Available from Amazon.com.

Best,

Steve


----------



## teekin (May 4, 2010)

Mall,
 If you can find any scientific reason accpuncture works I'd love to see it. I don't mean " well we are realighning the bodie's Chi" I mean " The insertion of stainless steel needles and the subsequent current passed into the surrounding tissue excites those Ca+2 ions on the mylin surface in close proximity to the Ca+2 gateway. This seems to increase the threashold for subsequent firingings." 
 I know people who swear by accupuncture and I see something to it but I'd love to see the hard evidence behind it.

Thanks 
 Lori


----------



## Carol (May 4, 2010)

Malleus said:


> Thanks. Yes, I'm 100% on board that a deep massage can really help you post-workout. Another trick I've found useful is taking a 15 minute hot sauna followed directly by an ice cold shower. No idea why it works, really should look it up, but it seems to do the trick for me.
> 
> Could you tell me more about reflexology? What exactly are you studying for your diploma?



I don't know why either, but my chiro recommends alternating hot and cold packs (15-20 minutes apart) on a sore or spasming muscle.  Seems to help a lot...and definitely more than heat alone or ice alone. :asian:


----------



## shane (Jun 29, 2010)

Well the Eastern medicine are always very useful and effective for healing.
such as the yoga and therapy etc


----------



## lhommedieu (Jul 1, 2010)

Carol said:


> I don't know why either, but my chiro recommends alternating hot and cold packs (15-20 minutes apart) on a sore or spasming muscle.  Seems to help a lot...and definitely more than heat alone or ice alone. :asian:



Alternating hot and cold packs helps to move blood and lymph through the injury; this helps to remove toxins and brings fresh, oxygenated blood to the area.  An alternative is to eschew ice and use neutral or cooling herbal liniments if the area is hot and inflamed, or warming liniments if the area is cold and in spasm.

***

Jacob Godwin has written an excellent book called Acupuncture in Black and White that explains how acupuncture works from a classical Chinese perspective.  Although a basic knowledge of acupuncture is helpful for understanding his book, his discussion of Chinese cosmology and ontology with respect to the basic concepts found in the I Ching (Wu Ji, Yin/Yang, the Four Directions, the Eight Trigrams, etc.) that are foundation for classical Chinese acupuncture is excellent.  Particularly refreshing and interesting is his discussion of the nature of Qi that is done in a plain-speaking and non-esoteric fashion.  His book builds upon and expands many of the concepts to be found in books and articles that find parallels between ancient Chinese practices and modern physics - although the book has a non-Western pre-scientific perspective.

Best,

Steve


----------



## Indagator (Oct 4, 2010)

Not really Eastern but a lot of people follow h2o2 therapy (there are many methods, although personally I've never been keen on the whole "let's drink hydrogen peroxide suspensions" method, you can also do it through diet control &c.) Haven't tried it myself, but the info is out there. PM if you want me to sort you out a free e-Book copy through a buddy of mine.

EFT is another modern holistic approach which can help with certain ailments that can persist.


----------

